# Is there a 'Consumer Reports' type of Web site for power tools?



## dbrode1 (Apr 22, 2011)

I'm just getting into the hobby and would like to buy a router - router table - router lifter... but don't know where to start.

A local guy has a Wolfcraft router table, B&D router, and some bits for $150 on Kijiji. I'm wondering.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.

What do you want to do is the place to start and check in to see what folks have here. I use the Ridigid In my table, a Sears combo for dovetail jig and a DeWALT 618 for other things. I know of only a few who use a Black and Decker. Hope you find what is best for your situation.


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

A "Consumer's Reports" site for power tools? Not that I'm aware of, although several sites attempt to do so with similar lack of depth and accuracy. 

Power tools, like many things, come in a spectrum of design and quality levels, each aimed at a different market segment. Which is most appropriate (often described as "best") depends on how much and how often the tool is used, as well as the other design features. For example, a tool that is used eight hours per day, five days a week, needs to be of higher quality than one that is used occasionally by a homeowner or hobbyist. In general, B&D tools have been aimed at the latter type of user.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

JMO, but I wouldn't spend $150 on the items you mentioned. As Ralph said, there are lots of sites that review tools but, I haven't found a good, comprehensive one yet. Just like Consumer Reports, the sites have their biases.


----------



## mpbc48 (Sep 17, 2010)

dbrod1,

If I had it do do over, I'd buy the best router I could afford and build my own table. The need for a lift is really questionable, many of the better routers have above table bit changing and height adjustment.

It's nice to have a router table to use when building a router table. ":^) 
So, if you would be able to use your local guy's setup, it would be helpful, but not necessary. 

If you do a search here or the web for "build a router table" you can get information on anything from very basic to extravagant.

Mike


----------



## dbrode1 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks to all for the tips. I'm glad I didn't get the Wolfcraft table and B&D router. I have an old Craftsman router that's about 30 years old, and haven't used it in a dog's age.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Doug, everyone has their own preference for the "feel" of their tools. While most tools share common features the controls do not always function the same way. An example of this is the plunge locking lever; on some models you push to lock, others you pull. Another example is the plunge router spring tension. On the Hitachi combo kits the tension is much lower than on a Bosch combo kit. There is no "better" choice between these... use which ever feels best to you. None of the tool reviews I have seen note these subtle differences. Your best course of action is to review the many postings on the forums and decide which features are most important to you. Once you know the features you want go and hold the tools in your hands. Try the depth adjustments, both upright and upside down. (like the router will be when table mounted) This is the only sure fire method to finding a router or other tool you will be happy with.

To keep things simple I suggest your best option is to go with a combo kit router set, an Oak Park "Router Workshop" table and mounting plates, the larger Oak Park style guide bushings which allow for more possibilities and a set of solid carbide spiral bits in 1/4", 3/8" and 1/2" sizes. The Oak Park box joint jig set is a great way to make decorative strong joints; use box joints instead of dovetail joints since the learning curve is much easier. You will find many postings on the common sense reasons for these choices. While all router brands will perform decently I prefer the Bosch 1617 over all others.


----------



## MrG (Aug 15, 2010)

dbrode1 said:


> I'm just getting into the hobby and would like to buy a router - router table - router lifter... but don't know where to start.
> 
> A local guy has a Wolfcraft router table, B&D router, and some bits for $150 on Kijiji. I'm wondering.


For the price it's not bad for starting out, depending on how much the setup has been used. For example buying inexpensive, just did a quick search at a big box store, small tabletop router table $150, basic bit set $30, inexpensive skill fix base $70 = total of $200.

To start off its OK. I went this route to start. After I took a saturday afternoon course at woodcraft on routers I said time to upgrade. I found routers all feel different we all like different things. I researched the router combo kit my wife bought me for about 3 months, It is everything and more. Going from a inexpensive router to a respected router what a difference.

Just do a search for router reviews, look at all the wood working forums and read user reviews. If a friend has a router ask them to show it to you and try it out.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Doug,

If you're looking for a "buy this one" web site, there are many magazines that offer reviews but all whose advertising revenue supports the magazine are in a difficult place if they harshly rate one company's tools over anothers.

The best solution, IMO, is to spend some time on this site reading reviews and opinions from a number of people who own the tools, listening to brags and complaints, and coming to your own conclusion.

As others have said there's lots of tradeoffs, not the least being price, between different brands.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

> Is there a 'Consumer Reports' type of Web site for power tools?


I wish! Seriously, though, as Mike and others say reviews tend not to concentrate on the "feel" of tools all that much. Personally I dislike Milwaukee cordless 18 volt Li-Ion drills. Tried 'em, couldn't live with 'em. Same goes for Bosch, deWalt and Hitachi. Liked Panasonic best of all, but was underwhelmed by their service (in the UK) and range of tools. ended up with the best compromise _for me_, Makita. The same goes for routers; my personal choices aren't everyone's - but equally some of the routers I have were roundly panned by the _paid_ woodworking press - and there's the rub. Take what any publication's reviews say with a pinch of salt and always try to use a tool hands-on before parting with your hard earned cash. After all, those guys at the mags get _paid_ by the tool manufacturers.....

Regards

Phil


----------

